# Rabbit



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is the first rabbit i have ever killed with a slingshot


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats Shew. Nice kill, enjoy the meal. Can't wait for my first rabbit ss kill. I haven't seen a rabbit for four years in Texas.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Good shot mate.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had just got the slingshot from a friend in a trade and as i was leaving his house the rabbit was justsiting in the yard.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Good hunting looks like a healthy sized rabbbit


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice shot shew97...

Dennis


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

no more eggs in yer basket  nice take


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great kill!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

It was funny because he had the SS for less than 5 minutes! Then he killed one of my rabbits!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

What ammo did you use?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

marbles


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gota love marbles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice. Good to know. I hit a dove with a marble yesterday, pleased with the destruction, he died instantly. I was pumped, went to find my kill, nowhere to be found. Looked around for ten minutes and had that nasty gut feeling I would never find him. Well, I looked up and his neck actually got caught in a Y branch about five feet up. Instant relief.

BTW that's an awesome shooter. Love the camo.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice kill! How do you like that slingshot, by the way? It's the Dankung Universal Sniper, isn't?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a eagle of sniper that can be used as a sling bow but I don't have the part to


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That a lot of damage


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> Nice. Good to know. I hit a dove with a marble yesterday, pleased with the destruction, he died instantly. I was pumped, went to find my kill, nowhere to be found. Looked around for ten minutes and had that nasty gut feeling I would never find him. Well, I looked up and his neck actually got caught in a Y branch about five feet up. Instant relief.
> 
> BTW that's an awesome shooter. Love the camo.


You should of cut the Y down, made it into a new hunter


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I would but it is bamboo, thin walled, stringy. =/

I have a forest of it behind my house, which is good and bad. It brings in the doves who use it as shelter at night, but if game falls into it, it is a PITA to get out.


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

GOOD SHOT! quarter inch back and it'll be a bullseye


----------

